# Find of the Day: 1984 (Real) Aud Sport quattro on the Market in Germany



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If you've been around the Audi block then you know these cars are as rare as hen's teeth. Built solely to pass rallying homologation rules, these 'production' cars featured the first 20V version of Audi's turbo I5 and carbon fiber panels virtually everywhere. Audi shortened the Ur quattro effectively by using Audi 80 doors and upright windshield essentially to make a car that was more agile on tight rally courses. The car is in Germany but shouldn't be hard to import as this has been done before and, we're guessing, anyone in the market for one isn't particularly worried about that. Price isn't listed but these cars are usually in exotic territory. We even had a chance to drive one of Audi Tradition's collection a few years back. Read our review and see the listing after the jumps below.
* Fourtitude Drives the Audi Sport quattro *
* Original Listing at GoodClassics.de *


----------



## Daniel (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: Find of the Day: 1984 (Real) Aud Sport quattro on the Market in Germany ([email protected])*

so dope!
i wonder how much.


----------

